# إلى كل من يهتم بهندسة سوائل الحفر



## جباري (30 مايو 2006)

إلى كل من يهتم بهندسة سوائل الحفر ويريد اي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع الذي يهم مهندسي البترول و المهندسين الكيميائين فأنا مستعد لتزويده باي شيء يتعلق بالموضوع حيث و انني مهندس كيميائي اعمل في مجال هندسة سوائل الحفر 

أخوكم/
م/ جباري


----------



## london_boy (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا عزيزي جباري

انا طالب هندسه بتروال والسنه القادمه عندي مشروع التخرج وافكر في سوائل الحفر كفكرهـ مبدئيه للمشروع اتمناء تزودني بما لديك 

ولكم وافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## جباري (31 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز london-boy 
انا مستعد لاعطاءك كل ما تحتاج انشاء الله وعندي الكثير الذي سيفيدك بالاضافة الى خبرتي في هذا المجال
م/ جباري


----------



## eas (31 مايو 2006)

اخ [جباري ارجو امددانا بما تعرفه من معلومات او كتب عن مواضيع هندسة الحفر وسوائلها


----------



## khalled (31 مايو 2006)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Arabs_petroleum/


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا ريت لو سمحت تنزل المعلومات هون علشان الكل يستفيد
و شكرا


----------



## أبو آلاء (24 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ جبارى،رجاءا إمدادى بأى معلومات تتعلق بسوائل حفر آبار البترول شريطة أن تكون مصنعة من مادة اللجنين،ودمتم.
أبو آلاء


----------



## haadi (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي جباري أثابك الله والله فكرة رائعة ومبادرة منك أحلى 
الرجاء أخي لو عندك ملفات خلى نساعدك وتهبطها هون علشان الكل يستفيد ودمت في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## جباري (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني
المعذرة منكم على التأخير و هذه روابط لبعض الكتب حول سوائل الحفر
كتاب Fluid facts لشركة Baker Hughes و هو كتاب مفيد و سهل للفهم
http://rapidshare.de/files/26868229/Drilling_Fluid_Facts.pdf.html
مواضيع عن Well Control و هي تهم مهندس سوائل الحفر
http://rapidshare.de/files/26868911/Well_Control.rar.html
وهذه ملفات مساعدة
http://rapidshare.de/files/26869543/helping_files.rar.html
مع العلم باني مستعد للاجابة على اي سوأل من موقع خبرة و علم


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تحكيلي كيف بينزل؟؟؟ وهل بيضل بس ل 30 يوم؟
شكرا


----------



## zargani2010 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سوائل الحفر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكن بعض المواضيع الخاصة بسوائل الحفر وللمزيد يجب مراسلتي على الايميل ,


----------



## zargani2010 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*سوائل الحفر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكن بعض المواضيع الخاصة بسوائل الحفر وللمزيد يجب مراسلتي على الايميل 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## القعقاع123 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذي الفاضل ممكن تفيدني بتركيبة صابون حفر الابار


----------



## محمدابونبيل (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ياأخ جباري انا ادرس ماستر في هندسة الحفر وبدي ياك تساعدني لو سمحت بدي موضوع جديد عن سوائل الحفر وحبذا لوكان باللغة العربية


----------



## ضياء العراق (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله بك على مجهودك الرائع والعظيم
انا طالب مرحلة رابعه هندسة نفط وبحث التخرج الخاص بي هو عن
((مقارنه بين سوائل الحفر))
هل بالامكان مساعدتي ببض اسماء المصادر التي يمكنني الاستفاده منها في هذا البحث
ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير ومن الله الموفقيه والنجاح الدائم
اخوك ضياء


----------



## على منصورى (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ جبارى . 
انا اسأل عن مادة اسمها سيكا الرجاء مدنا بمعلومات عن هذا المنتج ولا يخالجنى شك فى اهتمامك بالامر


----------



## manartv2 (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم م جباري انا حديث العمل بمجال النفط واعمل في مجال استصلاح الابار (الاكمال) ونحتاج دائما لعملية الاخماد محلول ملحي باوزان مختلفة فما احتاجه النسب من مادة nacl الواجب اضافتها لكل متر مكعب لغرض زيادة الوزن درجة واحدة مثلا من 1.01 الى 1.02 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

